# wood shaper



## chiett (Apr 29, 2011)

hi my name is carl and i am new to wood working i just baught a old rockwell wood shaper mod#43-122 and need to know if there is a way to use router bit with it.thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

H0784 Bit Spindle Fits Grizzly® G9933 Shaper


======



chiett said:


> hi my name is carl and i am new to wood working i just baught a old rockwell wood shaper mod#43-122 and need to know if there is a way to use router bit with it.thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Carl


----------



## chiett (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks james i am having a hard time finding my way around.


----------



## chiett (Apr 29, 2011)

i dont think that H0784 will work there's no place for the bottom threads to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Carl

Dig around a little bit on the Grizzly web site and I'm sure you will find one that will work or just call them but don't forget it's a Grizzly web site not a Rockwell or Delta but they are the same the norm, I'm sure that is the 1st thing they will ask "what Grizzy model do have " you should say, I don't know but it's green and has a 3/4HP motor on it..  that little white lie will get you around the sales person..and get him diging for the part you need.. 


Good Luck

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Bit-Spindle/H3324
====



chiett said:


> i dont think that H0784 will work there's no place for the bottom threads to go.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

This here is what you want I have one for my shaper and it works well.,but you need to make a false table for it. Easy enough to do. If you ask these guys to price match the Grizzly they will but not that model Bob showed theres another version for their smaller shaper here, G1705 Bit Spindle for G1035 thats available thru them at $51 and you can get it for around $68 shipped. Made in U.S.A. and well worth the money. I use it for large panel bits in the 2 1/2- 3 inch range and others that do a better job when cutting in a lower RPM range., Woodworker.com: Woodtek USA ROUTER COLLET FOR DELTA HD 2-SPD SHAPER, the grizzly will not fit the Delta or Rockwell shapers btw


----------



## chiett (Apr 29, 2011)

i just called delta here in ft.worth and they say they have a collet that will work so i am going to run up there and see.but looking at the pictrure it does not look right to me.the part # on ereplacement is 800857


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Collet (1/4") [800857] - $26.08 at eReplacementParts.com

Looks like a router collet nut for the older PC router.
=========


----------



## chiett (Apr 29, 2011)

will it work


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

No

======



chiett said:


> will it work


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bob's right about this one,Don't know why they would tell you that it would fit on a shaper. You'll be better off with the 1 I suggested anyways its very well built and will last as long as your current shaper has already.


----------

